# Will there be Water Shortage by 2025?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, 70% of Earth is covered with water. The doomsday preppers show mentioned that "experts" agree by 2025 (I think that was the date) there will be a water shortage. I thought, "This couldn't be right!" If you think about it, with all the oil spills, toxic waste dumped into our water systems, then yes, that can and will be true. Here is an example of how acid our water is becoming.

http://ecocentric.blogs.time.com/2012/0 ... ?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

That is very scary. If the oceans are so contaminated, the the fish must be contaminated too. 
We have serious drought problems here. Neighboring towns have been completely out of water in the summer and have had to bring water in on trucks. 
Water is rationed in the summer. You can only water on certain days. Some towns only allow a certain amount and if you go over that amount you pay a heavy fine. 
Water is like gold in Santa Fe. I have known people that had water leaks and had to pay $1200 to $3000 for a minor leak. 
Many of the lakes are very low and there are some rivers that are dry.


----------



## DavyJones (Dec 30, 2011)

I read an article that a man in southwest (nevada?) got fined because he setup rain barrels for his car lot to wash his car with?!?!?!?!?


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is a site on water collections systems I came across www.raincollectionsupplies.com


----------



## AlotToLearn (Feb 19, 2012)

We are already 7 inches below our average for the year. Just had our first rainfall this weekend since February, and April is supposed to be our rainiest month. Drought is all but certain.

One of the ways I am prepping is to install an aquaponics system inside a greenhouse (targetting next Spring -- I hope time doesn't run out). One of the many cool qualities of aquaponic farming is that you use less than 10% of the total water you would normally use with normal soil-based crops. The water is re-circulated in a closed loop ecosystem. Fish to eat, plus fruits and vegetables year-round. Throw in a few apple, pear and peach trees, and I'm hoping to supplement 80% of my family's food consumption needs.

I hope I don't fail. I'm putting what's left of my savings into this project.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

DavyJones said:


> I read an article that a man in southwest (nevada?) got fined because he setup rain barrels for his car lot to wash his car with?!?!?!?!?


Many places have laws and ordinances where the gubbamint lays claim to rain water.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

*States Where It Is Illegal To Collect Rainwater 2021*


> The Federal Government does not have any laws or restrictions regarding rainwater harvesting. Most states allow citizens to collect rainwater and even encourage them to do so. Rhode Island, Texas, and Virginia encourage residents to collect rainwater by offering a tax credit or exemption for equipment purchased for rainwater harvesting.


Some states currently have restrictions on the amount of rainwater that can be collected and how it is collected; however, it is not entirely illegal to collect rainwater in any of the 50 states.






__





States Where It Is Illegal To Collect Rainwater 2022






worldpopulationreview.com


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My water guru says it will be a valuable commodity. The best strategy is to hook tug boats onto ice bergs and drag em down from the North Atlantic. Pure clean fresh water right there according to the old 9th grade science teacher.


----------



## 46rkl (May 2, 2020)

Water is never an issue in this part of the country. All of the Great Lakes drain into Lake Ontario and then there is the Finger Lakes, while a fraction of the size of even Ontario, our water comes from Hemlock and Candice lakes which are protected state forest lands. The two lakes can reliably provide up to 20 million gallons per day but the typical demand is only about 6 million gallons per day. I always used to tell my students that we live in the Saudi Arabia of water area. As long as we don’t build a pipeline to the Southwest to provide water to the desert, we’ll be fine.


----------

